# Realtek AC'97 produces no sound



## r!chmond (Jul 9, 2006)

Running Windows XP Home, SP2 (with one system restore--may be pertinent), the laptop produces no sound at all. Drivers have been updated, rolled back, reinstalled. The configuration in the Device Manager indicates that the device is working correctly; none of the controls are muted anywhere; Realtek AC'97 is th default where relevant. I really, REALLY don't want to reinstall the system for the second time in three months) nor will I submit the machine to a costly and unnecessary repair (Toshiba's advice). The problem is the software. One other wrinkle: I can't uninstall QuickTime for some reason--any conflict there?

Any ideas? I'm lost and perplexed.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Do you have any player software that responds to sound in a visual manner? Does it look like the music is playing?


----------



## r!chmond (Jul 9, 2006)

There is nothing to indicate a sound level but the CD player display shows that progress is being made through the track.

-j


----------



## LittleGhoti (Jan 13, 2004)

Check this thread:
http://forum.pcmech.com/showthread.php?t=161746


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

LittleGhoti said:


> Check this thread:
> http://forum.pcmech.com/showthread.php?t=161746


Interesting.....


----------



## r!chmond (Jul 9, 2006)

That was certainly a very helpful and thorough post, unfortunately it did not help because my devices are reported enabled and working properly and also there is no repetition of the entries to the drivers in the registry. Hmm.


----------



## SlackAli (May 17, 2005)

I had a problem with Realtek after a OS reinstall on my laptop. Are there any exclamation marks against any of the bus entries in Device Manager? I saw one, opened properties and reinstalled required driver from XP disc, then reinstalled Realtek drivers. Probably not your problem but no other ideas.

I ditched onboard sound in the end and went to a usb Soundblaster.


----------



## r!chmond (Jul 9, 2006)

No queries or exclamation marks by the bus drivers in the Device Manager. I'm thinking I may have to go external USB myself--Ireally don't want to lose several days installing the software and losing up rime for work.

-john


----------

